# Period late, could it be....



## bumbold (Jun 13, 2007)

My period is about 4 days late. I don't think I have anything to worry about but I couldn't find anything about it only. This is only my second period post partum so I am just going on the length of my period from before I was pregnant. I also have a Paragard copper IUD. I don't think it is supposed to mess up your period. I know the chances of getting pregnant with an IUD are not that high but it would be something I would like to know early as it is not exactly straight forward. Anyone have any experience with paragard?
What where mamas cycles like postpartum?
thanks


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I'm 6 months pp and I'm taking the birth control pill "Errin". I haven't had a period yet, but I have period like cramps. I never got a period after DS was born, went off the pill to see if I actually had a cycle (I was 8 months PP then) and got preggo so I guess I did have cycle. I don't know if you are supposed to get a period or not. Maybe I should check with a doctor?

Anyway, I'm not a big help here, sorry.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bumbold* 
My period is about 4 days late. I don't think I have anything to worry about but I couldn't find anything about it only. This is only my second period post partum so I am just going on the length of my period from before I was pregnant. I also have a Paragard copper IUD. I don't think it is supposed to mess up your period. I know the chances of getting pregnant with an IUD are not that high but it would be something I would like to know early as it is not exactly straight forward. Anyone have any experience with paragard?
What where mamas cycles like postpartum?
thanks

i would test! if you are pg, you need to find out right away to avoid problems with the baby caused by the IUD. i don't think paragard should affect your cycle.

but most likely your period is just still regulating itself. my first couple PP were very irregular. like i had one in february, one in march, but not another one till may. that kind of thing.

still, i'd definitely test ASAP just in case. good luck, mama!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, the first few cycles can be very irregular, I've heard of mums having 60-day cycles at first, which gradually got closer together until they were back to normal.

But given the fact that you have an IUD, I would test, just to be on the safe side. I'd probably even use "backup" control, like condoms, until I knew my cycle was back to normal and I could trust being "on time" or "late" as an indicator.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

4 days?! I wouldn't be concerned yet...But then my periods have never been that consistent.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

No Paragard here, but my cycles have been all over the board since returning, everything from 27-62 days!! Prior to the babe it was always 26-30 days consistently. I actually tested for pregnancy this time, since it was so long between (the 62!). A midwife said since he still BFs that it could just be like this until he stops... Not sure if that's a factor for you.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

After I had DD my periods starting coming 6wks apart when before I was pregnant they were 4wks. It may be possible that your body just changed the cycle length since your birth.


----------

